# oil pressure questions



## abstractism (Mar 14, 2008)

recently I changed my oil on my 08 spec V, to full synthetic 10w-30 and I notice that my oil pressure gauge drops pretty low when it idles. also, the computer is telling me I'm getting 30-32 mpg now on highway driving, and doesn't seem to update during city driving. what am I doing different? I didn't think changing to synthetic would change this much...


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

abstractism said:


> recently I changed my oil on my 08 spec V, to full synthetic 10w-30 and I notice that my oil pressure gauge drops pretty low when it idles. also, the computer is telling me I'm getting 30-32 mpg now on highway driving, and doesn't seem to update during city driving. what am I doing different? I didn't think changing to synthetic would change this much...


Switching to synthetic shouldn't cause these issues.


----------

